# Portage Soda Water Works - Portage la Prairie Manitoba bottle



## RCO (Feb 16, 2018)

this was another one of the bottles I had got at the auction a week or so ago . not sure how it traveled all the way from Manitoba to Ontario . 


its for "portage soda water works " portage la prairie Manitoba , contents 7 oz .


don't believe this design was commonly used in Canada , although it might of been in the US as I've seen bottles online from Minnesota and Wisconsin that used a similar shape and design 


don't know much about this bottler but from what I read it was the main if not only bottler in that town for some time , thinking bottle dates from the 40's or early 50's era . I know its not rare as I've seen others online before .


----------



## bottle-bud (Feb 16, 2018)

Good looking bottle!


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 17, 2018)

Not a particularly tough bottle to get, I agree. I did find and ad from about 1910-15 judging by the car in the ad, first cars did not come to Portage till about 1906...maybe it's closer to the late teens.
The wording leaves me to believe at this time there were other bottlers?.....I checked the date on my bottle, it's from 1942.... I do have a much older SS from the same bottler but don't have a photo at hand, this bottle I'm pretty sure is scarce.


----------



## RCO (Feb 17, 2018)

I agree the older ones would likely be harder to find , not sure if I've seen one before , if you find a picture of one post it . 

I'm not that familiar with this town , assume it must of been a central hub for nearby farming communities and small towns but not really that big when compared to Brandon or Winnipeg


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 19, 2018)

This is my bottle, 7oz marked with a P on the base and the Dominion glass diamond with D....its probably mid to late 20's. Front is embossed 'PORTAGE SODA WATER WORKS CARBONATED BEVERAGES'  and in the center is 'DRINK MORE'..... I can only assume at this time that was one of their house brands. It's one of the more interesting SS bottles I've come across in my years with the embossed label.


----------



## RCO (Feb 19, 2018)

interesting bottle , haven't seen one before , but is likely a fair number of western Canada bottle from that time period I haven't seen or don't come up for sale much so aren't on ebay often 

it looks like its from the 20's or 30's ( the clear contents 7 oz bottles I see from Ontario are usually from that period )  , likely the bottle they used before they switched over to the one I posted ,  had a feeling it wasn't that old so make sense there is older bottles


----------



## Historical-Info-Service (Feb 22, 2018)

Neat bottle


----------

